# Appropriate Summer Driving Attire for UberX



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.

Daytime temps here will be hitting triple-digits in the next few weeks. Nighttime temps will be hitting triple digits in a few months. So, what is appropriate, comfortable summer driving attire for us X'ers? We're not limo drivers so I surely won't wear a jacket, tie, dress shirt, dress shoes, and dress slacks. On the other hand I'm not going to dress like a beach bum in Hawaiian shorts, tee shirt, and sandals.

I'm thinking more along the lines of UPS drivers, but not exactly - pressed shorts, athletic shoes WITH socks, and then a polo shirt or maybe a short-sleeved button down shirt.

Desert Driver respectfully requests your input.


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

Shorts and a tee sounds about right to me. Im an X driver in the bay area and I've been rockin jeans and a tee shirt for about a year. When I was a noob I did the collared shirt thing but it didn't last long... be comfortable


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I do UberX. If its hot, I have no problem wearing shorts and sandals. I try to have a collared shirt. Most of the time I am never getting out of the car, so I am not sure why they would care. The driver should be comfortable.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> Shorts and a tee sounds about right to me. Im an X driver in the bay area and I've been rockin jeans and a tee shirt for about a year. When I was a noob I did the collared shirt thing but it didn't last long... be comfortable


That's good to know. But I take a little more pride in my appearance. Glad to see this is an option. I may take such an approach when afternoon highs hit 115+.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ac work? Then what does it matter, pax love getting in my freezing car, I keep it like a meat locker and only people that ask me to turn it down are Indians.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Mankini


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> Ac work? Then what does it matter, pax love getting in my freezing car, I keep it like a meat locker and only people that ask me to turn it down are Indians.


I'm not a big fan of AC (no pun intended) but it is a necessity here, of course. What's particularly fun is picking up the sweaty betties in their form-fitting dresses from the clubs and keeping the AC blowing hard (again, no pun intended) until the desired effect is achieved.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

just drive said:


> Mankini


...and then limit your pickups to gay bars???


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

just drive said:


> Mankini


Gotta stay cool and comfy!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.
> 
> Daytime temps here will be hitting triple-digits in the next few weeks. Nighttime temps will be hitting triple digits in a few months. So, what is appropriate, comfortable summer driving attire for us X'ers? We're not limo drivers so I surely won't wear a jacket, tie, dress shirt, dress shoes, and dress slacks. On the other hand I'm not going to dress like a beach bum in Hawaiian shorts, tee shirt, and sandals.
> 
> ...


The golf pro look would work for drivers and passengers alike. The resort valet look might be a good choice. I'd create my own "uniform". That way you can have 6-8 copies of the same outfit and never have to spend time thinking about what to wear. Women may see this differently.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Uniform idea in keeping with the 90 cents per mile rate in SoCal.









Low cost and disposable!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto, if you drive long hours, your comfort is paramount. 
In summertime I go with casual wear sandals, shorts that go below knees and polos. A light cotton shirt with a lightweight light colored T-shirt also works.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I won't have this dilemma as Uber will be gone here for at least the summer months, but I had already considered it. I hate shorts (can't stand my legs) so I always spend summers in sundresses and flip flops. I do have some that are dressier than others, especially when paired with heels or wedges, but usually stick to flip flops. That being said, I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression or encourage unwanted attention so I wasn't entirely sure what I was going to wear because the idea of jeans in 100 degree heat, even with a/c, is not at all appealing. You will have to get out of your car at some point, even if it's just to pee and here those 30 seconds it takes to get to the door cause instant sweat.

It's a lot warmer already this week and we do have one week left to drive so perhaps I'll field test the sundress and flip flops. None of them are super short or revealing, just seems weird to be wearing one as a glorified cab driver.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.
> 
> Daytime temps here will be hitting triple-digits in the next few weeks. Nighttime temps will be hitting triple digits in a few months. So, what is appropriate, comfortable summer driving attire for us X'ers? We're not limo drivers so I surely won't wear a jacket, tie, dress shirt, dress shoes, and dress slacks. On the other hand I'm not going to dress like a beach bum in Hawaiian shorts, tee shirt, and sandals.
> 
> ...


I rarely will ever wear a T shirt. What you describe should be good enough in winter too. I almost always wear shorts as they are comfortable and I am normally not in weather that is 50 degrees. I wear a collar shirt, shorts, socks and shoes. Most of the stuff they cannot see except your shirt so I always wear a polo or button down shirt. Looking like a slob isn't for good business. For summer, wear a Hawaiian shirt (many wear them here in SoCal)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.
> 
> Daytime temps here will be hitting triple-digits in the next few weeks. Nighttime temps will be hitting triple digits in a few months. So, what is appropriate, comfortable summer driving attire for us X'ers? We're not limo drivers so I surely won't wear a jacket, tie, dress shirt, dress shoes, and dress slacks. On the other hand I'm not going to dress like a beach bum in Hawaiian shorts, tee shirt, and sandals.
> 
> ...


In houston the city told me when I went to get my city license and car inspected NOT to wear a T shirt or flip flops. I don't remember if they mentioned shorts but an planning to call and ask. So I'm in khakis and polos now as it's beginning to warm up.

My main concern is more wear and tear on my car in summer as it will be running more to keep me cool. Not as bad at night which is mostly when I work but summer in houston will make it even more costly gas and wear and tear wise for day drivers even if no added miles.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I won't have this dilemma as Uber will be gone here for at least the summer months, but I had already considered it. I hate shorts (can't stand my legs) so I always spend summers in sundresses and flip flops. I do have some that are dressier than others, especially when paired with heels or wedges, but usually stick to flip flops. That being said, I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression or encourage unwanted attention so I wasn't entirely sure what I was going to wear because the idea of jeans in 100 degree heat, even with a/c, is not at all appealing. You will have to get out of your car at some point, even if it's just to pee and here those 30 seconds it takes to get to the door cause instant sweat.
> 
> It's a lot warmer already this week and we do have one week left to drive so perhaps I'll field test the sundress and flip flops. None of them are super short or revealing, just seems weird to be wearing one as a glorified cab driver.


What is going on in San Antonio that won't have Uber for the summer?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

They're pulling out April 1. The revised ordinances aren't enough to keep them with the bill they're pushing pending at the state level this May. If it is approved, it doesn't go into effect until September, but they might be back before then if it's approved, who knows.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Casandria said:


> They're pulling out April 1. The revised ordinances aren't enough to keep them with the bill they're pushing pending at the state level this May. If it is approved, it doesn't go into effect until September, but they might be back before then if it's approved, who knows.


Good luck. I guess advertise personally on Craigslist and maybe get an app made for you and other drivers to continue true ride share?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Honestly, I'm hoping that we'll be in the swing of what we moved here for in the next few weeks. If we can survive April, then I think we'll be back on our feet and done begging.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I wear a black heavy cotton pocket t-shirt covered by a tweed pattern sport coat and slacks with biz looking casual Sketchers shoes that feel like tennis shoes for winter driving. 

Same in summer except a summer one color lighter sport coat and white t-shirt/complementary color darker slacks. All biz all the time. Cutz down on the bullshit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wear a black heavy cotton pocket t-shirt covered by a tweed pattern sport coat and slacks with biz looking casual Sketchers shoes that feel like tennis shoes for winter driving.
> 
> Same in summer except a summer one color lighter sport coat and white t-shirt/complementary color darker slacks. All biz all the time. Cutz down on the bullshit.


Where are you?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where are you?


A location that has both summer and winter...which will remain undefined for anonymity purposes.

Summer temps do get in the 100 degree range. The coat can come off, if needed, outdoors. A/C is icy cold all the time in the summer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Gotta stay cool and comfy!
> View attachment 6135


Freedom of expression be damned. Some things just should be illegal!

Excuse me while I go wash out my eyes with bleach.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Gotta stay cool and comfy!
> View attachment 6135


That looks comfy to you? I have a hard enough time flossing my teeth regularly


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

OCBob said:


> For summer, wear a Hawaiian shirt (many wear them here in SoCal)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where are you?


At the moment I'm at my desk. In about 15 minutes I'm going to be in the conference room down the hall. Why do you ask?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the idea of some nice khaki shorts and Collared shirt, will have to go shopping tomorrow. Will vet different color shirts though so people don't think I wear the same thing everyday.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> At the moment I'm at my desk. In about 15 minutes I'm going to be in the conference room down the hall. Why do you ask?


I wasn't asking you I was asking scrubs cud or whatever his name is. Since I was wondering what climate he's in wearing sports coats in summer.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

shorts, t-shirt and always nicely groomed.

Current rating 4.9

I ain't dressing up for this fkn gig.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

This is definitely one of those times I wish I were a man. You can roll out of bed, throw on some clothes and go online. I have to put makeup on first. It doesn't take me that long, but it's a pain in the butt LOL


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> shorts, t-shirt and always nicely groomed.
> 
> Current rating 4.9
> 
> I ain't dressing up for this fkn gig.


Same here minus the 4.9 rating (4.87). I've been wearing shorts for months now. I guess around the time the rates were lowered. This is supposed to be a ride share experience not a paid limo ride. I do still wear shoes however. Can't see myself wearing sandals.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> This is definitely one of those times I wish I were a man. You can roll out of bed, throw on some clothes and go online. I have to put makeup on first. It doesn't take me that long, but it's a pain in the butt LOL


You don't HAVE to put makeup on. I dont.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Fuzzyelvis True, but then again, it's one of those expectations society has placed on my gender. In the summer, it isn't as big of a deal because the plethora of freckles hide everything else, but in the winter when I'm pasty white, I'm downright scary


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wasn't asking you I was asking scrubs cud or whatever his name is. Since I was wondering what climate he's in wearing sports coats in summer.


I was just being a smartass. And since @scrurbscrud has a non-functioning sense of humor, I thought I'd help out.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

My hubby will wear jeans, a t-shirt and comfy shoes along with a baseball cap.

I never wear make up. Except for the occasional lipstick


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@wisuber Haven't seen you for a while. Thought your hubby stopped driving after the rate cuts.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wasn't asking you I was asking scrubs cud or whatever his name is. Since I was wondering what climate he's in wearing sports coats in summer.


It's SCREW or BE SCREWED, thank you.

And in the summer it's always 65 degrees or colder in my ride, so the light sports coat suits me just fine. Puts a little distance between me and the pax as well. I'm usually the better dressed.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @wisuber Haven't seen you for a while. Thought your hubby stopped driving after the rate cuts.


He started back up this month, because the country club he works for closes for a month. He will stop again April 1st. He is just doing a couple of rides a day for pocket change


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Your pajamas should be just fine, as you won't have to change when you decide to sleep in your car.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@wisuber Ironically, we'll be stopping then, too because Uber is leaving San Antonio.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

@Casandria So what will you guys do for income then?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@wisuber We're still waiting on all the things we moved here for to get going. We're close, but April is going to be a hell of a month.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Same here minus the 4.9 rating (4.87). I've been wearing shorts for months now. I guess around the time the rates were lowered. This is supposed to be a ride share experience not a paid limo ride. I do still wear shoes however. Can't see myself wearing sandals.


Trust me I wish I could wear sandals. But it can be a hazard if it gets stuck on the brake pedal "oh nooo (crash)"

I wear my black on black vans slip ons.
No one even knows I'm wearing shorts anyways unless it's an airport run


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I prefer to be barefoot as much as possible. When I'm just driving for myself and not with a pax, I drive barefoot and sometimes with my toes. I know, sounds weird, but it's second nature to me and I have to really watch myself when I have pax on a long fare because my instinct on a long highway trip is to put my left leg up and drive with my toes LOL


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I prefer to be barefoot as much as possible. When I'm just driving for myself and not with a pax, I drive barefoot and sometimes with my toes. I know, sounds weird, but it's second nature to me and I have to really watch myself when I have pax on a long fare because my instinct on a long highway trip is to put my left leg up and drive with my toes LOL


Kinda hard to steer with yer toes tho ain't it?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@scrurbscrud You'd be surprised. I usually only do it on long highway drives or when I need both hands for something else, but I have monkey toes so I pick stuff up with them, too. Yes, I realize I'm a freak LOL


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @scrurbscrud You'd be surprised. I usually only do it on long highway drives or when I need both hands for something else, but I have monkey toes so I pick stuff up with them, too. Yes, I realize I'm a freak LOL


I wuz only kidding about the steering. Didn't know u were serious.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@scrurbscrud I'll have to have the kids take a picture so you can see what I'm talking about. I'm dead serious. Some people drive with their knees, I drive with my toes.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I think feet being up is disgusting, I hate seeing people with their feet up.

I went shopping today got some shorts classic fit non cargo and pull over collar shirts and a pair of shoes.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @scrurbscrud I'll have to have the kids take a picture so you can see what I'm talking about. I'm dead serious. Some people drive with their knees, I drive with my toes.


I drive with my knees while drinking coffee and talking on the phone all the time. Just not with pax or anyone else but me. Pretty sure if I tried it with my toes I'd probably melt the steering wheel from toe jamb and crash.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't do it with pax, ever. I use the bluetooth to talk on the phone in the car. Some people really like feet, some people really don't. I know it's weird, but then again, I never claimed to be normal.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Feet themselves don't bother me, feet on anything but the floor of a car is a big pet peeve of mine but I normally have collectors cars so no leaning on my car, no farting in my car, etc. 
The car I drive for Uber is my family car but still think feet don't belong anywhere but on the floor.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.


In the city of Houston, the ordinance states that there can be no shorts, underwear on the outside, tank tops, body shirts, swim wear, jogging suits...male or female.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> In the city of Houston, the ordinance states that there can be no shorts, underwear on the outside, tank tops, body shirts, swim wear, jogging suits...male or female.


Ok couldn't remember whether they mentioned shorts. But it was freezing cold at the time. I don't see T shirts or flip flops in your list tho and I know for sure I was told that. I can't drive in flip flops anyway but I did wear T shirts before that.

Assume capris are ok. Or skirts. That works for me. Or men I guess if they want.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> In the city of Houston, the ordinance states that there can be no shorts, underwear on the outside, tank tops, body shirts, swim wear, jogging suits...male or female.


What the hell is a body shirt?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My guess would be like the under armor skin tight shirts.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

For me it is nice jeans and a polo shirt. Always.
Comfortable slip on shoes and a sweater if it gets chilly.

I tried the shorts and tshirt a few times and found it was harder to stay professional when dressed too far down...

Nice thing about SF is it never really gets too hot or too cold...


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

As promised, a picture of me driving with my toes. This was actually taken in the driveway before I took the kids to school so we weren't actually on the road and I would never wear what I'm wearing in the pic to drive pax especially the lack of makeup LOL


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Casandria said:


> As promised, a picture of me driving with my toes. This was actually taken in the driveway before I took the kids to school so we weren't actually on the road and I would never wear what I'm wearing in the pic to drive pax especially the lack of makeup LOL


A video of you parallel parking with your toes would get many views


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> As promised, a picture of me driving with my toes. This was actually taken in the driveway before I took the kids to school so we weren't actually on the road and I would never wear what I'm wearing in the pic to drive pax especially the lack of makeup LOL


That looks, well, illegal.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@just drive I can't parallel park with my hands LOL
@scrurbscrud I'm pretty sure driving with your knees is illegal, too


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @just drive I can't parallel park with my hands LOL
> @scrurbscrud I'm pretty sure driving with your knees is illegal, too


Oh, I know. Nothing worse than spilling yer coffee and dropping your phone when you have to use your hands in a hurry. Burned the piss outta my legs with hot coffee more than once too.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

just drive said:


> video of you parallel parking with your toes would get many views


Wouldn't be the strangest youtube channel I have come across...
I hear foot fetishists are big spenders too!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

marketmark said:


> Wouldn't be the strangest youtube channel I have come across...
> I hear foot fetishists are big spenders too!


I'd bet Rex Ryan would tip the hell outta her.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @just drive I can't parallel park with my hands LOL
> @scrurbscrud I'm pretty sure driving with your knees is illegal, too


^^^
A few days ago I came up along side of a young woman who was eating a big sloppy Wendy's burger with one hand while holding a shake in her other hand and leaning forward driving with her elbows. 
She must have been new to Vegas because she had no dark tint on the windows which allowed me to see in. 
I also didn't see a shoulder harness.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's SCREW or BE SCREWED, thank you.


I've been trying to figure that out for the longest! Just yesterday I wrote it off as something I just don't get. Now I can sleep peacefully tonight!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @Fuzzyelvis True, but then again, it's one of those expectations society has placed on my gender. In the summer, it isn't as big of a deal because the plethora of freckles hide everything else, but in the winter when I'm pasty white, I'm downright scary


Just get yourself a bronzer stick girl, and a nice lippie, if you wear sunglasses they will never see your eyes.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> A few days ago I came up along side of a young woman who was eating a big sloppy Wendy's burger with one hand while holding a shake in her other hand and leaning forward driving with her elbows.
> She must have been new to Vegas because she had no dark tint on the windows which allowed me to see in.
> I also didn't see a shoulder harness.


I'll one up you. My husband got a photo of a girl driving with her teeth. He posted it to Instagram and it got shared locally. The girl's friend tagged her in it, and she claimed she was doing it to be funny. I don't recall seeing anyone else in the car, though.

But this is Florida. I think we must be the oddest state.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Driving with your teeth! Omg, she must have a great dental plan. Who could afford to take that risk!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

I wore sweatpants and a hoodie all winter. In the summer I'll wear basketball shorts, flip flops and a t shirt. 4.86 rating coming up on 1000 trips.

Welfare rates = welfare attire


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Teeth? Chin I could see, but teeth? Talk about lock jaw.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Uniform idea in keeping with the 90 cents per mile rate in SoCal.
> 
> View attachment 6136
> 
> Low cost and disposable!


I love that shit


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

I always wear black. Never faded if jeans, sweater and car length black jacket, black boots in the winter. Summer black Capri length pants w/ White 3/4 length sleeve blouse(summer day-crisp) or light silk black blouse at night. No armpits EVER and only well manicured feet in sandals. Otherwise black flats that are well kept. Hair done and makeup on. I think for guys nothing wrinkled or faded no armpits or bare feet. Well kept shoes and showered


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

just drive said:


> Mankini


i always like the tube top with the strapped bra myself!


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.
> 
> Daytime temps here will be hitting triple-digits in the next few weeks. Nighttime temps will be hitting triple digits in a few months. So, what is appropriate, comfortable summer driving attire for us X'ers? We're not limo drivers so I surely won't wear a jacket, tie, dress shirt, dress shoes, and dress slacks. On the other hand I'm not going to dress like a beach bum in Hawaiian shorts, tee shirt, and sandals.
> 
> ...


There are some fairly decent wicking 'khaki' types of pants out there. I know I don't count because our chaufs wear suits (although we let them skip jackets for most work during summer months!) But professionally speaking, I'm funny on shorts. Some Men's hair is like women's cellulite - sometimes that junk just needs to be covered up 

Several years ago, my husband found some casual slacks at a second hand which he LOVED - they turned out to be some type of tactical pants - kind of parachute lightweight cargo, with cool phone pockets, etc. Very "cool" too, he wore them out when he drove buses, had to have more.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JGHLQK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In houston the city told me when I went to get my city license and car inspected NOT to wear a T shirt or flip flops. I don't remember if they mentioned shorts but an planning to call and ask. So I'm in khakis and polos now as it's beginning to warm up.
> 
> My main concern is more wear and tear on my car in summer as it will be running more to keep me cool. Not as bad at night which is mostly when I work but summer in houston will make it even more costly gas and wear and tear wise for day drivers even if no added miles.


I seem to recall Houston has ridiculous chauffeur dress codes. I have serious issues with that_ (actually I have issues with most code unless related to safety/liability - but I digress.....)_ While our drivers are in suits - MOST of the time, we have done events in jeans/boots, especially hunting gigs.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> This is definitely one of those times I wish I were a man. You can roll out of bed, throw on some clothes and go online. I have to put makeup on first. It doesn't take me that long, but it's a pain in the butt LOL


RIGHT??? LOL One of our female chauffeurs complained to me last week because she didn't want to take a late afternoon run: "well, I've been up since 2:30 this morning" - I'm thinking.." WHAT?? WTH are you getting up that early?" Her pickup was not until 4;45. Good God now I have to schedule around hair and makeup? Our old salt soliders/marines.... they roll and go. Like firemen on a 5 alarm! LOL!! I hate to betray my sisters, but girls can be a real pain in the butt! LMAO (not all, of course - I do have a few who are 'one with the scrunchie'!!!)


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Tx rides Oh, I'm all about the hair clip, but there's no way around the makeup. It only takes me 10 minutes or less, but I can't log on until I do it whereas my hubby can still be in his shorts and be logged in and then ready to walk out the door in less than 5 minutes. So not fair!


----------



## JLipp (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.
> 
> Daytime temps here will be hitting triple-digits in the next few weeks. Nighttime temps will be hitting triple digits in a few months. So, what is appropriate, comfortable summer driving attire for us X'ers? We're not limo drivers so I surely won't wear a jacket, tie, dress shirt, dress shoes, and dress slacks. On the other hand I'm not going to dress like a beach bum in Hawaiian shorts, tee shirt, and sandals.
> 
> ...


V-neck white tee, khaki shorts, sandals. Condom.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wear a black heavy cotton pocket t-shirt covered by a tweed pattern sport coat and slacks with biz looking casual Sketchers shoes that feel like tennis shoes for winter driving.
> 
> Same in summer except a summer one color lighter sport coat and white t-shirt/complementary color darker slacks. All biz all the time. Cutz down on the bullshit.


Black in summer?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Casandria said:


> This is definitely one of those times I wish I were a man. You can roll out of bed, throw on some clothes and go online. I have to put makeup on first. It doesn't take me that long, but it's a pain in the butt LOL


What makes you think we don't put on makeup ?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What makes you think we don't put on makeup ?


Well, you may be putting it on, but you aren't putting it on correctly because you don't look any better than you do without it


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been dreading summer. Planning to only drive before 11 am which is when the Delta Breeze fades away. My minivan is a hot box. But I am looking at those short-sleeved, *crisp, white *cotton/poly blend shirts in my closet and dreaming about sliding into a clean one every couple of hours. When I see the diesel dust that settles on my car every day, I realize that selfsame dust is settling on me too. Of course, I don't have hairy arms. And of course I don't wash or iron them myself.

On the other hand I do like the look of the Bermuda Olympic team:


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

No...just no.....


----------



## geniusboy91 (Sep 28, 2014)

This question made me laugh a little. I wear basketball shorts and a T-shirt. Hell, I don't even wear shoes while driving. College kids don't give a ****.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

For AZ and 100+ degree states, shorts and a clean shirt would be appropriate. I'm a slacks and Polo or Hawaiian shirt type of guy while driving. If AZ or a desert local, it would be shorts and any button down shirt for me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think your all thinking far too ahead. It's hard to think of shorts, flipflops etc when its still 35 degrees out.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think your all thinking far too ahead. It's hard to think of shorts, flipflops etc when its still 35 degrees out.


Actually, that is what I'm wearing right now (minus the flipflops - just barefoot). When I go out to drive later I'll breakdown and put some nice slacks on.


----------



## Seaghost (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm a TCP driver for Uberx here in SoCal and I do nothing but airport pickups. My daily attire here is usually cargo shorts, collared shirt, socks and tennis shoes and baseball cap. And I always wear a baseball cap since it makes identifying me at the airport easy. During the winter the only change I make is wearing blue jeans. Current rating on 1000 p/u's is 4.91, and as an additional note most of my customers complain about the low rates saying they need to raise them.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol, every day i wear a t shirt and nike shorts. Never had a complaint het and im still 4.8.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think your all thinking far too ahead. It's hard to think of shorts, flipflops etc when its still 35 degrees out.


It was 86 today in houston.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I remember the '86 Mets in Houston.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Cotton slacks that dont crease, short sleeved cotton shirt (ironed) shoes should be minimum guys


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I remember the '86 Mets in Houston.


lidman, you know i love you, but maybe you should branch into the 21st century?? Xx


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I should have a handicap sticker on my car (decade impaired)


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes well, if you did you could probably get away with a safari suit. Ahahahahahahaha, sorry dude, you know im only shit stirring you ;-)


----------



## BKNY75 (Oct 25, 2014)

getFubered said:


> I wore sweatpants and a hoodie all winter. In the summer I'll wear basketball shorts, flip flops and a t shirt. 4.86 rating coming up on 1000 trips.
> 
> Welfare rates = welfare attire


They get what they pay for....

....and for .85 a mile they get two things: point A and point B. If they're cool I might toss a bit of conversation in the middle as a bonus.

I'll dress up when they pay me to dress up. Until then, jeans and a hoodie when it's cold, shorts and a t shirt shirt when it's not.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sign for my car

Uber X
your no-frills Uber​


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Just tube socks.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

UberX/XL:

*Men:
Short* (cotton)
*Tshirts* (plain ones and cotton)
*Pants* (cotton and light color if you're not comfy with shorts)
*Shirts*(button shirt over dressy type shorts looks fine if you want to look a little professional although at these rates they should be happy that people dont just roll out of bed to do rides)
*Sandals* (The casual ones not the one you would probably wear at the beach)

*Women:
Capris
Shorts *(not too short)
*Sleeveless* *dressy tops 
Tshirts *(cotton)
Tie your hair so you dont feel hot.
*Sandals*(flip flops)

UberBlack:

*Dressy shorts
Shirt
Cotton Slacks*
(I dont think you have to wear a coat and tie to look professional. Just wear clean clothes and look clean)

*Stay cold Uber/Lyft drivers!!*


----------



## Uberkommando (Apr 9, 2015)

Most of the time, I wear a tanktop with shorts and sandals. Today I was feeling fancy so I wore a t-shirt. 4.94 rating.


----------



## tcbf1701 (Sep 28, 2017)

Casandria said:


> As promised, a picture of me driving with my toes. This was actually taken in the driveway before I took the kids to school so we weren't actually on the road and I would never wear what I'm wearing in the pic to drive pax especially the lack of makeup LOL


Now that's hot. My GF is a hard core barefooter too. She's got very dexterous monkey toes as well, although she's never steered with her toes.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's discuss appropriate summer driving attire for UberX. Uber Black and other varieties of Uber need to participate here. I'm just interested in UberX.
> 
> Daytime temps here will be hitting triple-digits in the next few weeks. Nighttime temps will be hitting triple digits in a few months. So, what is appropriate, comfortable summer driving attire for us X'ers? We're not limo drivers so I surely won't wear a jacket, tie, dress shirt, dress shoes, and dress slacks. On the other hand I'm not going to dress like a beach bum in Hawaiian shorts, tee shirt, and sandals.
> 
> ...


I drive UberX and most of the time I wear shorts and a t shirt kolhs has nice looking t shirts and shorts that are very inexpensive..no need for a collard shirt but on occasion I wear them as well


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I usually wear shorts and a golf shirt with sandals.


Monica rodriguez said:


> UberBlack:
> 
> *Dressy shorts
> Shirt
> ...


If I drove Black, I'd probably wear dress shirt and slacks in the Summer with matching coat for the rest of the year, but that's just me.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

well in Orlando with our rates...

Sure it used to be a nice suit, but that was back when you had money for such things, and rates were almost 10 TIMES (Uberblack rates at uberblack launch VS uberX rates now) {$5.00 a mile VS 53c a mile} what you used to get in the exact same car just a few years ago...










The ideal car of course being a 2002-2007 Lincoln navigator,

Sure it used to be good enough for Uberblack, but right now all it's good for is 53c a mile... and smells as good as you do...










Let's not forget, the most important part of your wardrobe, the one that makes you stand out as a superior driver,










The only sign that the driver hasn't lost hope with the entire enterprise yet...


----------

